# Chemical that stimulates slime production



## jonathandowers (Apr 18, 2011)

Moderators: If this topic is inappropriate, please move to appropriate subforum.

Many aquarium water treatments (such as Seachem Prime, neutral regulator, etc), claim to "stimulate slime coat production".

I find this to be a dubious claim. Is there any chemical which would universally trigger slime coat re-production?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

i think what the chemicals do is provide necessary nutrients to the fish that it may need to produce the slimecoat. could be wrong?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Adding salt to a freshwater aquarium will irritate the fish and stimulate slime production.


----------

